# Youth Compound Bow for sale.



## roadhand18 (Aug 29, 2009)

Parker Buck Shot youth bow for sale just in time for Christmas! My son is 12 and has used this bow for 2 years. His interest in archery hunting has prompted me to take his equipment up several steps to a more specific youth set up. This bow is 30-40 lb draw weight and adjusts from 19-28 draw length without bow press. You can also send the bow back to Parker thru the "grow with your bow" program and have new cams and limbs added for about $50 that takes the bow draw weight to 40-50lbs. Comes with Whisker Biskit rest, Cobra 3 pin sight, 3 arrow quiver, stabilizer, wrist sling, and I will throw in 3 carbon arrows and soft side case. It looks brand new, no defects what so ever. Was $329 + + without arrows, stabilizer, wrist sling, string loop or case, will take $250. If you like archery hunting, you will love sitting in a double bull blind with your son/daughter when he/she draws the bow on his first deer! Pictures below are of the bow being used this past Feb at my son's 12 b-day party...a youth 3-D archery shoot at our farm. Great fun by the way and the kids loved it.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I know a couple of kids that are looking, but they are to big for this set up. I will keep my ears open.


----------



## perchjerkinrustin (May 28, 2008)

hey im looking for one for my gf and this a good deal. 329 with every thing.


----------



## roadhand18 (Aug 29, 2009)

this would be a sweet bow for a small lady...would love to get rid of it ASAP, make me an offer...thanks!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Here may be a customer.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=245787


----------



## perchjerkinrustin (May 28, 2008)

ill buy the bow if every thing comes with it. unless its already gone


----------



## roadhand18 (Aug 29, 2009)

perchjerkinrustin...its yours call me for details at your conv. 903 521 5104


----------



## perchjerkinrustin (May 28, 2008)

ya i just relized she is left handed like me


----------



## perchjerkinrustin (May 28, 2008)

but illcall you cause i still probably buy it


----------



## perchjerkinrustin (May 28, 2008)

ill give 250 for it...ill call you about lunch


----------



## lurejunkee (Dec 1, 2009)

your boys got good form


----------



## calvinbr (Feb 17, 2009)

*Trade offer*

PM sent for a trade offer.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Sweet little bow!! That's what my oldest started with.


----------



## calvinbr (Feb 17, 2009)

*Parker question*

Still have the Parker? Trade offers taken? PM sent with offer.

Calvin


----------



## roadhand18 (Aug 29, 2009)

$200 cash and the package is yours...I already had to buy my sons replacement and I need some cash.


----------

